# Upload klappt nicht



## flin (5. August 2006)

Bekomme seit dem 03.08.2006 immer die Fehlermeldung der Blasc Server sei nicht zu erreichen...

meine log haenge ich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (5. August 2006)

flin schrieb:


> Bekomme seit dem 03.08.2006 immer die Fehlermeldung der Blasc Server sei nicht zu erreichen...
> 
> meine log haenge ich an
> 
> ...


Klar logisch.


Hier ein Auszug aus Deiner Errorlog

```
05.08.2006 17:56:28->> FTP: Resolving hostname web1.planet-multiplayer.de.
05.08.2006 17:56:28->> FTP: Connecting to 82.149.225.235.
```

Den Host gibts nicht mehr.
Mach bitte ein Update auf die neue Version,
oder Deinstallier die Alte und Installier dir die neue Version.

Dann sollte es wieder klappen.
Denn es gibt kein " web1.planet-multiplayer.de " mehr.

News vom 3.8.2006 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> » Der Serverumzug ist geschafft!
> Donnerstag, 3.08.2006 - 13:32 Uhr | B3N
> 
> Wie gestern bereits angekündigt, sind wir heute vollständig mit BLASC auf die neue Hardware in das neue Rechenzentrum umgezogen. Dank guter Vorbereitung und Planung lief alles reibungslos und wir konnten bereits heute Mittag wieder online gehen.
> ...


----------



## flin (5. August 2006)

Klar das ist mir auch bewust ^^ Ich habe mir aber heute schon einmal die neueste version geladen... Hab allerdings die alte nicht deinstalliert... werde es spaeter nochmal versuchen inkl. deinstallation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: ich haette den Post nicht geschrieben wenn ich mich nicht eben wegen dieser News gewundert haette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xenar (7. August 2006)

Ich hab meine Version auf 0.12.0 aktualisiert (mittels der integrierten Update-Funktion). 

Laut dem Fehlerprotokoll versucht er die Daten nach: "web1.planet-multiplayer.de" zu schicken.
Mir ist bekannt, daß es diese Domain nicht mehr gibt, aber dann scheint der automatische 
Update nicht vollständig zu klappen. Wird diese Domain irgendwo in einer Datei oder in
der Registry gespeichert und wird diese durch den Update nicht aktualisiert?


----------



## Regnor (7. August 2006)

Xenar schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Version auf 0.12.0 aktualisiert (mittels der integrierten Update-Funktion).
> 
> Laut dem Fehlerprotokoll versucht er die Daten nach: "web1.planet-multiplayer.de" zu schicken.
> Mir ist bekannt, daß es diese Domain nicht mehr gibt, aber dann scheint der automatische
> ...



Hi Xenar...
eigentlich sollte dieses Problem nicht mehr vorhanden sein. Wäre es dir eventuell möglich mal in unseren Channel ins IRC zu kommen oder hast du ICQ? Würd das Problem gern mal mit dir besprechen so das wir schnellstmöglich eine Lösung finden.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Tromar (7. August 2006)

Selbiges Problem hatte ich auch.
(siehe auch den Thread weiter unten)
Außerdem ist mir noch dieser Fehler aufgefallen: http://rpg24.planet-multiplayer.de/board/i...st&p=115255


----------



## Lebortran (8. August 2006)

Jo hatte das gleiche Prob trotz neuster Version. Habe ganzen BLASC Ordner gelöscht und dann neu installiert. Dann ging es wieder.


----------



## Roran (8. August 2006)

Schau mal HIER REIN .

Hast du das auch so gemacht ?


----------



## Lebortran (8. August 2006)

Meinst du mich? Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass nach dem Löschen alles wieder funzt. Aber danke.


----------



## Xenar (8. August 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hi Xenar...
> eigentlich sollte dieses Problem nicht mehr vorhanden sein. Wäre es dir eventuell möglich mal in unseren Channel ins IRC zu kommen oder hast du ICQ? Würd das Problem gern mal mit dir besprechen so das wir schnellstmöglich eine Lösung finden.



Hi Regnor,

jo - ich kann heute abend mal ins IRC kommen. Einige Leute haben ja berichtet, daß sie daß gleiche Problem haben und nach einem "Deinstall", "Ordner löschen", "Neu Installieren" dann alles klappt. 

Ich hab halt nur die integrierte Update-Funktion benutzt. Wenn das nicht sauber funktioniert (sprich, nicht alles updated, was nötg ist), ist diese Update-Funktion fehlerhaft. 

Gruß
 Xenar


----------



## Xenar (9. August 2006)

Also hab gestern nochmal etwas nachgeforscht:

Blasc 0.12.0 - Build 209 enthält definitiv noch die alte Domain für den FTP Upload, womit es NICHT funktioniert. 

Ich hab gestern nochmal das Setup neu herunter geladen und neu installiert. Jetzt hab ich die Version
0.12.0 - Build 212 drauf. Diese Version enthält jetzt wohl die neue FTP-Upload Domain und damit klappt es.

Die Aussage auf der Homepage ist also nicht korrekt:


> Wichtige Hinweise:
> Solltet ihr eurer BLASC noch nicht auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht haben (Version: 0.12.0), empfehlen wir euch dies dringend nachzuholen, alle älteren Versionen funktionieren nun nicht mehr!



Man sollte also noch die Build-Nummer dazu schreiben, ab der es funktioniert. Denn nicht mit jeder Version "0.12.0" klappt es.

Gruß
  Xenar


----------



## Regnor (9. August 2006)

Xenar schrieb:


> Also hab gestern nochmal etwas nachgeforscht:
> 
> Blasc 0.12.0 - Build 209 enthält definitiv noch die alte Domain für den FTP Upload, womit es NICHT funktioniert.
> 
> ...



Hallo Xenar, du hast natürlich recht, es funktioniert erst ab Build 212 richtig. Auch gab es bis gestern noch ein Fehler auf den neuen FTP Servern (BLASC wurde nicht geupdatet) der nun auch behoben sein sollte.
Danke für den Hinweis mit den News, wir werden das ändern/aktualisieren.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## XxDemonxX (11. August 2006)

Hi habe folgendes Problem bei Blasc is mein Char noch lvl 40! bin mittlerweile 47! und er ändert das nicht nun hab ich heute entdeckt das rechts unten bevor es beendet etwas kommt das es nicht uploaden kann.


----------



## Roran (11. August 2006)

XxDemonxX schrieb:


> Hi habe folgendes Problem bei Blasc is mein Char noch lvl 40! bin mittlerweile 47! und er ändert das nicht nun hab ich heute entdeckt das rechts unten bevor es beendet etwas kommt das es nicht uploaden kann.


Auf Frostwolf ist keine Gilde Nightslayers of Death zu finden.
kannst du mir mal den Link zu dem Char geben, oder etwas mehr info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxDemonxX (11. August 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Auf Frostwolf ist keine Gilde Nightslayers of Death zu finden.
> kannst du mir mal den Link zu dem Char geben, oder etwas mehr info
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.blasc.de/?c=239434

da is der link zu dem char wie gesagt die gilde is erst neu drum konntest du sie auch nicht finden :>


----------



## Roran (11. August 2006)

XxDemonxX schrieb:


> http://www.blasc.de/?c=239434
> 
> da is der link zu dem char wie gesagt die gilde is erst neu drum konntest du sie auch nicht finden :>


Deathfighter
letzte Aktualisierung: 2006-05-21 14:07:12 Uhr

Lösch mal dein BLASC, nur um sicher zu sein, das du auch die neue BLASC Version installieren kannst.
Die beiden Verzeichnisse:
*
\World of Warcraft\BLASC
\World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler*

Und dann ziehst du dir bitte die neue Version, und installierst die bitte.


----------



## XxDemonxX (11. August 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Deathfighter
> letzte Aktualisierung: 2006-05-21 14:07:12 Uhr
> 
> Lösch mal dein BLASC, nur um sicher zu sein, das du auch die neue BLASC Version installieren kannst.
> ...



jetzt stand da erfolgreich übertragen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


najo hab die neue version schon drauf gehabt hab das mit dem ordner löschen vergessen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aba ich hoffe jetzt funzt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank!!!

Gruß Demon

&#8364;dit: Also bisher hat er noch nicht uploadet...


----------



## XxDemonxX (12. August 2006)

mhm immer noch nix...
wie lang braucht das es auf der seite angezeigt wird??
schonmal danek im vorraus


----------



## Roran (12. August 2006)

XxDemonxX schrieb:


> mhm immer noch nix...
> wie lang braucht das es auf der seite angezeigt wird??
> schonmal danek im vorraus


Normaler weise so 10 - 20 Minuten.
Du kannst auch ein Manuellen Upload machen, dann gehts schneller.

Das geht mit » Manueller Upload auf Blasc.de


----------

